# red wines



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

I was wondering if anyone has some good red wine recommendations. I generally spend about $15.00-$30.00 on a bottle. I prefer heavier red wines cab's,Merlots,Shiraz. I recently found an excellent Shiraz, it's 2001 Presidents selection by Wolf Blass (Austrailia). My current fav. for under $30.00 ( You can get it for about 16.00 ea if you buy a case.) I don't know if W.Spec. has rated it, but I love it.


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

Fred,

Not sure if you can get it where you are but I really Love a good Aletajano (sp?) from Portugal. I had a friend who swore by smoking cigars with wine. I thought him a loon until I tried some Monte Velho (brand name) with a spicy stick. They really complimented each othe well.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

partagaspete said:


> Fred,
> 
> Not sure if you can get it where you are but I really Love a good Aletajano (sp?) from Portugal. I had a friend who swore by smoking cigars with wine. I thought him a loon until I tried some Monte Velho (brand name) with a spicy stick. They really complimented each othe well.


Thanks for the suggestion. I'll do some checking, there are some really good wine websites out there. You can find just about anything. :al


----------



## viesturs (Jun 22, 2003)

I like the South African reds, Cape Winery Pinotage and Two Oceans Cab. Sauvignon are great reds for the price.


----------



## DaveNJ (May 3, 2004)

My initial reaction is that is too much to spend for wine that you are smoking a cigar with (Vintage Port excepted). Much of the sublety that makes these wines great is lost when you pair it with a cigar. I prefer the cigar to take center stage. Of course it also could just be that I'm cheap. I generally prefer South American wines with a cigar. They are great values, and tend to be a bit spicier than their US counterparts, and therefore work better with cigars IMO. Some wines that I've enjoyed with cigars (mostly all under $10): Trapiche Malbec, Lurton Malbec, MontGras Cab/Merlot, Santa Rita Merlot. I've also has some success with Spanish wines and Shiraz from Australia- I generally buy something on a whim and give it a try.


----------



## ElkTwin (Aug 14, 2004)

Peter Lehman in Australia's Barossa Valley makes a great affordable red called Clancy's. Usually under $20/btl, it's a great shiraz blend that really shines. Lehman's no slouch with the thoroughbreds either. Some of the marque shiraz coming out of their facility is world class...


----------



## crossbow-cl (Aug 13, 2004)

ElkTwin said:


> Peter Lehman in Australia's Barossa Valley makes a great affordable red called Clancy's. Usually under $20/btl, it's a great shiraz blend that really shines. Lehman's no slouch with the thoroughbreds either. Some of the marque shiraz coming out of their facility is world class...


I agree with Elktwin!! My brothers(all Australia-based) often send me wines that are excellent. There is a small vineyard in the Barossa Valley called *Irongate* which has limited but exceptionally tasting wines. For the local Market though, May I suggest a Whispering Tree Shiraz from 2002. A Very lively wine that also goes well with a nice aged habano like an Ramon Allones 898s. You can never go wrong with that selection or cannot get enough of the Taste combination

Thanks
(your amateur sommelier)


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

DaveNJ said:


> My initial reaction is that is too much to spend for wine that you are smoking a cigar with (Vintage Port excepted). Much of the sublety that makes these wines great is lost when you pair it with a cigar. I prefer the cigar to take center stage. Of course it also could just be that I'm cheap. I generally prefer South American wines with a cigar. They are great values, and tend to be a bit spicier than their US counterparts, and therefore work better with cigars IMO. Some wines that I've enjoyed with cigars (mostly all under $10): Trapiche Malbec, Lurton Malbec, MontGras Cab/Merlot, Santa Rita Merlot. I've also has some success with Spanish wines and Shiraz from Australia- I generally buy something on a whim and give it a try.


I don't drink wine with my cigars, I was just looking for some good red wine suggestions in that price range. I'll usually have a bourbon and ice with a cigar. I've found the bourbon doesn't interfere with the cigars taste much.


----------



## Heartpumper (Jul 31, 2004)

Red wines go flat with cigars in my experience. A good choice might be an inexpensive tawny port.


----------



## DaveNJ (May 3, 2004)

I would suggest just experimenting with some wines you like. While I think red wine can pair well with cigars, there are some matches that work and some that don't Even wines that I've liked with one cigar don't always work well with another. If I end up with a pairing that doesn't work well, I'll just cork the wine for another time. Perhaps taking some detailed notes will help you narrow down the matches. I have not found a good pairing system, just dumb trial and error (hence my use of bargain wines)


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

DaveNJ said:


> I would suggest just experimenting with some wines you like. While I think red wine can pair well with cigars, there are some matches that work and some that don't Even wines that I've liked with one cigar don't always work well with another. If I end up with a pairing that doesn't work well, I'll just cork the wine for another time. Perhaps taking some detailed notes will help you narrow down the matches. I have not found a good pairing system, just dumb trial and error (hence my use of bargain wines)


I agree 100%. Iv'e had some wines that work with cigars and some that don't, so rather than ruin a good Cuban I just drink water or bourbon. I've found for my tastes anyway it goes good with any cigars.


----------



## summerkc (Jul 23, 2004)

My favorite red is the Rancho Zabacho (sp?) Zinfandel, it is really a good hearty red wine that never disappoints. Really deep cherry and green pepper tastes. The best part is that it is around $9-$10 a bottle. Maybe even less if you look around.

And for cigars definetely go with port, tawny or ruby.


----------



## El Rey del Mundo (Jul 11, 2004)

After I had smoked a Zino Mouton Cadet and liked it a bit, I noticed there was a wine with a similar name (except for Zino). Now Im no experts when it comes to wines, I dont drink alcoholic bevarges that often, but i liked the wine. And the family Rotschild was involved in both the cigar and the wine in some way. And I think that is somekind of a quality gaurantee. I remember the price was about $20 when I bought it a couple of years ago.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

SummerKC and E.R.D.M., thanks for the recommendations. I'll give em both a try. :al


----------



## ElkTwin (Aug 14, 2004)

Just got this recommendation from a vendor that has treated me very well in the past:

2001 Michel Gassier Cabernet Sauvignon “Les Piliers” @ $9.99/btl

Drinks like a $25 Cabernet… absolutely awesome stuff!

This wonderful mouthful of wine is a real winner. A fantastic nose of Black cherry and cassis-scented fruit is the prelude to a luscious Cabernet Sauvignon that is full-bodied and layered. It is hard to believe that concentration of this level can be found in a $10 wine. It puts most twenty-five dollar California Cabernets to shame.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

ElkTwin said:


> Just got this recommendation from a vendor that has treated me very well in the past:
> 
> 2001 Michel Gassier Cabernet Sauvignon "Les Piliers" @ $9.99/btl
> 
> ...


Sounds great! Thanks.


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Well, I'm kind of a newbie to wines, being nudged there by some very dark forces (BWAHAHA) high up in the wine industry, but there are a couple of wines that I've liked that I would recommend.

Ferrari Carrano Merlot, Russian River (CA) -- A good full bodied Merlot with a lot of complexity and flavors. Good with just about any, non-light fare, cuisine. Open, decant, and let sit for a half an hour to allow all the nuances to come through. Should be under $25/btl.

Chateau Guibot, St. Emilion, Bourdeaux -- A small French red wine appelation. Not as full bodied as the Ferrari Carrano but still with a lot of body, flavor, and nuance. Good with many dishes. I've seen it for as cheap as $14/btl.

Well, that's just my .02 of recommendations. Salute. :al 

MoTheMan


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

MoTheMan said:


> Well, I'm kind of a newbie to wines, being nudged there by some very dark forces (BWAHAHA) high up in the wine industry, but there are a couple of wines that I've liked that I would recommend.
> 
> Ferrari Carrano Merlot, Russian River (CA) -- A good full bodied Merlot with a lot of complexity and flavors. Good with just about any, non-light fare, cuisine. Open, decant, and let sit for a half an hour to allow all the nuances to come through. Should be under $25/btl.
> 
> ...


Hey Mo. I have had the Ferrari and enjoyed it. One of the best wines I've had in a while was a Ferrari Cabernet from 1995. Definately at it's peak. I'll give the others a try sometime.


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Fredster said:


> Hey Mo. I have had the Ferrari and enjoyed it. One of the best wines I've had in a while was a Ferrari Cabernet from 1995. Definately at it's peak. I'll give the others a try sometime.


*
*


----------

